# what happened to the eskrimadors documentary?



## wushuguy (Dec 9, 2009)

http://eskrimadorsdocu.com/

any news on what is happening with this documentary? I thought it was going to come out this quarter, but it's almost end of the year, and I've not heard anything else about the release.


----------



## wushuguy (Apr 12, 2010)

anyway just in case you guys didn't already know: http://www.amazon.com/Eskrimadors-K...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1271086759&sr=8-1

ESKRIMADORS DOCUMENTARY is out on DVD!


----------



## Carol (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting the update!


----------

